# Is NASCAR dying?



## fuzzybuddy

I live next to Long Pond Raceway. When I moved here, 20 years ago; on race day I couldn't leave my house because of all the traffic. Last year, I didn't even notice if they had a race. Years ago, there were tents selling NASCAR stuff for miles up and down Rte 115. Last year-nobody. And on TV, they show you a 10,000 seat section of the stands, and there's two guys sitting in the middle.
They lost me a long time ago. NASCAR was supposed to be "Stock" car races. Ain't nothing "stock" on the car. What do you all think?


----------



## Falcon

I seldom watch NASCAR.  I do watch the Indy 500 every year.

I Don't like the crashes involving injuries or, God forbid death.

Guess it's always on the driver's minds.


----------



## Wrigley's

Maybe more people are watching it on TV. The traffic sux, cost of tickets, souvenirs and concession keeps going up, plus changing rules about what food and drinks you can or can't take in.

It got too big, imo. And that's why more TV stations started covering it, and that's why more people are able to watch it at home.


----------



## Guitarist

Wrigley's said:


> Maybe more people are watching it on TV. The traffic sux, cost of tickets, souvenirs and concession keeps going up, plus changing rules about what food and drinks you can or can't take in.
> 
> It got too big, imo. And that's why more TV stations started covering it, and that's why more people are able to watch it at home.



The same could be said of football (soccer), but being able to watch it at home on TV doesn't keep the fans from traveling to watch their teams play live.  For that matter, the same could be said about US football, but fans travel long distances to watch those games live too.

So maybe NASCAR is, in fact, dying.  My only regret would be if my friends are still renting out camping spaces on their farm during the Talladega weekends.  I would hate for them to lose that income.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Alive and well down here in Texas...Texas Motor Speedway is about 20 minutes drive from me, I can hear the races..
.


----------



## oldman

I have noticed that I have been hearing less about NASCAR the last few years. Many of the drivers that competed heavily back in the day have either retired or are dead. Normally, I will watch the first 20 or so laps and then try to turn back and watch the final twenty minutes of the race.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Well, I live 3 miles from the racetrack. On Race day, I can drive up and down Rte 115, right in front of the track, while the race was going on. 20 years ago, you could never do that. Occasionally, I had to work on race day, and I had to leave 2 hours early to get through the traffic. That last five years or so, I drove around and it was normal traffic. Didn't know there was a race till I saw it in the paper the next day. They used to have race cars at the mall. There were lines to see them.  And big banners all over the place.That's all gone


----------

